# internet access with four gateways



## antolap (Feb 6, 2016)

I have four gateways, with four different internet access.
I'd like to configure freebsd FreeBSD to do this at the same time:


```
# wget <with the first ISP> file.tar
# wget <with the second ISP> file2.tar
# wget <with the third ISP> file3.tar
# wget <with the fourth ISP> file4.tar
```

Where can I read to configure freebsd FreeBSD to do that?

Many thanks.

Example routers IP:
192.168.0.31
192.168.0.32
192.168.0.33
192.168.0.34


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 6, 2016)

Read the wget() man page.  The _--bind-address_ option is probably what you want.


----------



## antolap (Feb 6, 2016)

ljboiler said:


> Read the wget() man page.  The _--bind-address_ option is probably what you want.



I know that option but the problem is how to set multiple default gateways.


----------



## usdmatt (Feb 6, 2016)

You'll probably need to look at multiple routing tables and setfib()


----------



## antolap (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes, it seems to work fine.

Thanks

At the end of the man page, I read:


> ...many UNIX-like systems have an equivalent function.



I never saw this software in Linux system... in which other UNIX system is there an equivalent software?


----------



## usdmatt (Feb 6, 2016)

No idea, I've never actually used multiple routing tables.
The man page does say that setfib is FreeBSD specific though; Most UNIX/Linux systems support multiple gateways or routing tables, but they all do it slightly differently.


----------



## antolap (Feb 6, 2016)

This is the most powerful software I have ever seen.

I think it should be advertised.

I was looking for it and finally found it!


----------

